# What should i do next!! Please Help!



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

here are the following mods i have done to my car, but i am not suer what to do next....
I have a 2003 3 . 5
- Injen Intake
- Mossy Exhaust 
- Stillen Body kit
- Upper and Lower grilles (trendz and Precision)
- 18's Lexani's sterlings( for sale by the way) 
- Painted Calipers
- In the trunk I have 3 12's run by a JL 1000/1 amp.
- 2 6.5 Pioneer tv's in the headrest w/ a ps2 hooked up to them (all done at www.musicinmotion.net ) they are kinda my sponsor but not officially
- currently in the works is a custom dash, its gonna be sick, but i cant revile it till its done. 
- Kenwood Component set, w/some of the BOse still left.
- changed my turn signals to blue and blue license plate lights
- Street Glow Gold series underbody - White
and besides that i think that pretty much it. I have many things still to come though. But if u have any questions or coments let me know.

** Here are the following things i want to do to my car, but if u know of other mods, let me know**


Interior
-	W7 JL Audio (2) w/ custom inclosure

-	Racing Pedals

-	Nismo Seat Belt Pads (2) $19.50

-	Neon Illumination Inside of car

Exterior
-	Strada Eyelids $49.95

-	Neon Lighting Behind Grille

Performance
-	UnderDrive Crank Pully $191.74

Suspension/Braking

-	Stillen Sway-Away Bar $142.99

-	Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Coils $219.99

-	Big Brake Upgrade $2,349.00

~~ I really want to buy the Black Out Headlights off of SWA but they wont fit because I have factory HID's and I dont want to risk doing it my self


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

All under this areas:

Performance
- UnderDrive Crank Pully $191.74

Suspension/Braking

- Stillen Sway-Away Bar $142.99

- Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Coils $219.99

- Big Brake Upgrade $2,349.00

If I have to choose, and I have the money, I'll go with the "Big Brake Upgrade" 
I don't understand why you haven't lower it, that's a most and one of the first mod to do...
I have the Stillen Sway-Away Bar and this is a good mod. The car handles much better.
The UnderDrive Crank Pully is also a good performance mod. 

How about a turbo???


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

hey nice list of mods.. ..yea, I'd definately add Turbo..& some CarbonFiber effects..(hood,engine cover,etc.) :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So far so good, except the neons... 

Don't forge the cheap mods.... get the timing advanced.

Springs/sway bar/ and UDP are great mods... too bad you have the mossy, I'd recommend the headers too. With headers and the Mossy your shit will be LOUD!!!

Do you have the 5 speed? I'd look into the B&M short shifter.


----------



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

WEll yes if i was rich i would be the Big Brake upgrade, but since im not imma have to stick with the basic mods. I sitll dont understand why they are so expensive. BUt im from chicago and lowering you're car so much is risky becasue of weather conditions and road conditions. But either way i thinik i am goin to do it. I'm thinking about getting 19's next, do u guys think it'll be ok with the pro kit. Hey man, and thanks again for responding


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

hey if u get 19's living in chicago...your gonna dent ur rims...i live in boston...same weather..same pot holes...soooo...do what u do...but if u do...ur car will match ur spelling.......ALL F*CKED UP! :loser:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

altima25s said:


> ur car will match ur spelling.......ALL F*CKED UP! :loser:


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------

